# 36 Contender Freeport Crew Wanted



## airkeith (Jan 9, 2011)

Boat is a 2005 36 Contender Open Fish, triple f250 4-strokes, Simrad electronics and resides in Freeport stack marina.

I am refreshing my call list for the upcoming season. We do it all, bottom, troll, deep drop, floaters etc.... Always weather permitting. I usually bring 2-3 plus me, although boat is capable of more I prefer a small group. Please let me know your experience level, must be willing to keep boat clean and most of all respect environment/others. Usual chores, cleaning boat and fish at the dock is a must. Standard rules apply...: No Drunks, Drugs or Firearms on my boat. Must be experienced, travel light, and have your own gear.

Thanks-


----------

